# Balls of poop...?



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

This morning I found a ball of poop in pixie's litter tray :shock: 
Is this normal or do I need to freak out or something?! :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Don't worry. She pooped on the wheel and then ran with poop still on the wheel and it formed a ball.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: That makes sense! That's how they make round candy like M&Ms.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

:lol: I guess that makes sense!
Thanks Nancy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahahaha, it's a poop snowball! Now I'm imagining your hedgie setting up a fort and planning who to fling it on... :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Lol LG! I was thinking of the hedgie running from a huge poop ball like Indiana Jones! :lol:


----------

